# Rollerz Only South County,CA



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

We know it's early, but ...... On Behalf Of *Rollerz Only South County,CA* , we would like to start inviting all Car Clubs and all Solo Drivers to our 2nd Annual Car and Bike Show this year. There will be lots of trophies,raffles,food,50-50,DJ and lots of other things for everybody to enjoy at the show. We are workimg on a great *BIG* location spot for our Car Show so we will be posting a flyer real soon with all the info . Please mark you'r calendars now and come out and support our Car Show , bring you'r cars,bikes and you'r family for a great Car Show and for lot's of fun. For vendor info, Please call George at 951-545-4268 ...........


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 9 2009, 05:45 AM~12948893
> *keep us posted
> *


Sup Paul, once we get the spot for our Car Show , be really cool if you could please post it on your web site


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 9 2009, 11:46 AM~12951214
> *TTT!
> *


Sup JROCK :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Feb 11 2009, 04:06 AM~12970899
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 11 2009, 11:40 AM~12973316
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## no envy (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by no envy_@Feb 11 2009, 09:51 PM~12979039
> *
> *


WHATS UP bROther :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

RENO ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Feb 12 2009, 11:38 AM~12983649
> *RENO ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

i hope you guys have a good show


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

COME ON OUT ROLLERZ ONLY AND LET IT SWANG;;WE WANT TO SEE U GUYS OUT THERE;;;WE WILL SUPPORT UR SHOW;;;KOOL AID;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 14 2009, 10:09 AM~13001572
> *COME ON OUT ROLLERZ  ONLY AND LET IT SWANG;;WE WANT TO SEE U GUYS OUT THERE;;;WE WILL SUPPORT UR SHOW;;;KOOL AID;;;;;;;;;BIG  AL SAID IT
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Big Al


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any updates on the location ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 14 2009, 04:48 PM~13003921
> *any updates on the location ?
> *


we should know in about 2 more weeks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Feb 16 2009, 09:24 AM~13016209
> *uffin:
> *


Sup George


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 17 2009, 07:43 AM~13026895
> *Sup George
> *


KICKIN BACK. BOOKED A VENDOR ALREADY 4 THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 9 2009, 02:55 AM~12948694
> *We know it's early, but ...... On Behalf Of Rollerz Only South County,CA ,  we would like to start inviting all Car Clubs and all Solo Drivers to our 2nd Annual Car and Bike Show this year. There will be lots of trophies,raffles,food,50-50,DJ and lots of other things for everybody to enjoy at the show. We are workimg on a great BIG location spot for our Car Show so we will be posting a flyer real soon with all the info . Please mark you'r calendars now and come out and support our Car Show , bring you'r cars,bikes and you'r family for a great Car Show and for lot's of fun. For vendor info, Please call George at 951-545-4268 ...........
> *










you got my support all the way big dog


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Feb 17 2009, 03:55 PM~13031054
> *KICKIN BACK. BOOKED A VENDOR ALREADY 4 THE SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Feb 19 2009, 09:26 AM~13048831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2009, 03:10 PM~13051688
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O. ROady_@Feb 21 2009, 03:08 PM~13070059
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Anthony :wave:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: sup sergio


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Feb 24 2009, 09:09 PM~13103190
> *:wave:  :wave: sup sergio
> *


Sup Joe :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Feb 28 2009, 09:11 PM~13141415
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

SHOULD HAVE LOCATION ONE MORE WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2009, 01:41 PM~13261211
> *
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY bRO


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKE CITY RO_@Mar 12 2009, 01:42 PM~13261213
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O. ROady_@Mar 21 2009, 08:35 AM~13344864
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

TTT 4 all the oc shows!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Mar 12 2009, 01:40 PM~13261197
> *SHOULD HAVE LOCATION ONE MORE WEEK. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYEXTRA64 (Mar 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

LOCATION IS ALMOST A DONE DEAL..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

if u guys need a dj hit me up [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Apr 21 2009, 02:29 AM~13639730
> *LOCATION IS ALMOST A DONE DEAL..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I heard you have a special guest DJ coming out!! :biggrin:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

and whos that????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 21 2009, 05:30 PM~13646186
> *I heard you have a special guest DJ coming out!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

BAD NEWS bROthers THE GUY AT THE LOCATION BACK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

SO WE WILL BE LOOKING FOR A SPOT IN THE I.E. :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

A GOOD SPOT IS A PARK CALLED SANTANA PARK IN CORONA ASK THE CITY MYBE YOU GUYS COULD HAVE IT THERE WAY BIGGER THAN THE CITY PARK G/L


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Apr 23 2009, 09:52 PM~13673460
> *A GOOD SPOT IS A PARK CALLED SANTANA PARK IN CORONA ASK THE CITY MYBE YOU GUYS COULD HAVE IT THERE WAY BIGGER THAN THE CITY PARK G/L
> *


WILL CHECK IT OUT,THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

FLYER WILL BE UP IN A WEEK....... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

cool let me know whats up roller 13 if you need a dj :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 15 2009, 03:13 PM~14197587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## just.love48 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## SilverBullet (Jan 17, 2008)

anytime i can get back to L.A. im there brothers!! and to kick it wit my south county bros is a extra plus.. Andy and Jelly get tha ronas on ice and call tha hynas up cause we're partyn like its 1999..lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SilverBullet_@Jun 16 2009, 08:09 PM~14211847
> *anytime i can get back to L.A. im there brothers!! and to kick it wit my south county bros is a extra plus.. Andy and Jelly get tha ronas on ice and call tha hynas up cause we're partyn like its 1999..lol :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jun 14 2009, 10:34 PM~14191610
> *FLYER WILL BE UP IN A WEEK....... :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Sounds Good...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 17 2009, 04:25 PM~14220831
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Sounds Good...
> *


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Sounds Good...





























[/quote]


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jun 18 2009, 08:25 AM~14227030
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

JUST GOT THE LOCATION FOR THE CAR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: IT WILL BE IN CORONA. uffin: WILL HAVE ALL THE INFO ON THE FLYER... :h5: ANY ? ABOUT THE SHOW R VENDOR SPOTS HIT ME UP GEORGE 951 545-4268.


P.S. VENDOR'S I ONLY GET ONE OF EVERYTHING TO MAKE IT FAIR TO ALL SO U CAN MAKE$$$$$


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jun 18 2009, 05:01 PM~14232076
> *JUST GOT THE LOCATION FOR THE CAR SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin: IT WILL BE IN CORONA. uffin: WILL HAVE ALL THE INFO ON THE FLYER... :h5: ANY ? ABOUT THE SHOW R VENDOR SPOTS HIT ME UP GEORGE 951 545-4268.
> P.S. VENDOR'S I ONLY GET ONE OF EVERYTHING TO MAKE IT FAIR TO ALL  SO U CAN MAKE$$$$$
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

Is it still going to be on September 13th...


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 18 2009, 09:27 PM~14234765
> *Is it still going to be on September 13th...
> *


YES


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 18 2009, 09:27 PM~14234765
> *Is it still going to be on September 13th...
> *


:yes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 19 2009, 11:25 AM~14239478
> *:yes:
> *


SEE YOU THERE BRO


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

LOCATION....

CORPUS CHRISTI CHURCH
3760 N.MCKINLEY ST.
coROna,CA 92879 :biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO SHOW WILL BE PROVIDING THE DJ MUSIC THANKS HOMIES FOR THE INVITE...CHECK OUT MY RADIO SHOW @ WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM/RADIOSHOW


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Jun 19 2009, 09:38 PM~14244550
> *THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO SHOW WILL BE PROVIDING THE DJ MUSIC THANKS HOMIES FOR THE INVITE...CHECK OUT MY RADIO SHOW @ WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM/RADIOSHOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 19 2009, 11:49 AM~14239683
> *SEE YOU THERE BRO
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 19 2009, 11:49 AM~14239683
> *SEE YOU THERE BRO
> *


Sup Sal :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 20 2009, 12:08 PM~14247788
> *Sup Sal  :wave:
> *


SUP SERGIO, HOPE ALL IS GOOD BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## corona62 (Mar 25, 2009)

LEGENDS.C.C wii be thre


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by corona62_@Jun 20 2009, 08:40 PM~14250270
> *LEGENDS.C.C wii be thre
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 20 2009, 10:28 PM~14250969
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jun 22 2009, 10:21 AM~14261816
> *TTT!
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 22 2009, 09:03 PM~14267951
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 22 2009, 09:03 PM~14267951
> *TTT
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

FLYER ALMOST READY :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 23 2009, 12:47 PM~14273780
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

FLYER WILL BE UP TONIGHT OR TOMARROW MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jun 25 2009, 05:02 PM~14297883
> *FLYER WILL BE UP TONIGHT OR TOMARROW MORNING :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I think im a day early


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 25 2009, 06:46 PM~14300221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB MANNY! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 25 2009, 07:47 PM~14300229
> *:uh: I think im a day early
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS bRO


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 25 2009, 06:46 PM~14300221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the lower portion of the Flyer
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 29 2009, 10:03 AM~14328925
> *Love the lower portion of the Flyer
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THE PHONE NUMBER? :dunno: 

JK! :roflmao:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 29 2009, 01:16 PM~14330722
> *:nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 1 2009, 08:59 AM~14350478
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jul 1 2009, 03:18 PM~14354227
> *TTT!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:420:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jul 2 2009, 09:22 AM~14361633
> *:420:
> *


 UR ALREADY 420 ITS EARLY


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

whats up dogg how you guys doing out there, do you guys have a dj yet? let me know whats up ok :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Jul 2 2009, 10:47 AM~14362420
> *whats up dogg how you guys doing out there, do you guys have a dj yet? let me know whats up ok  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we got one bro,thanks :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 29 2009, 12:03 PM~14328925
> *Love the lower portion of the Flyer
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


if u need any flier, business cards, or websites...get at me  GOOD PRICE


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 2 2009, 11:22 AM~14362704
> *if u need any flier, business cards, or websites...get at me  GOOD PRICE
> *


thanks manny :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jul 2 2009, 08:31 AM~14361732
> *UR ALREADY 420 ITS EARLY
> *


NOPE! IM HUNGOVER FROM LAST NITE! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jul 2 2009, 12:50 PM~14363600
> *NOPE! IM HUNGOVER FROM LAST NITE! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jul 2 2009, 04:45 PM~14366343
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

T.T.T.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:420:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 6 2009, 11:27 AM~14392892
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jul 6 2009, 11:31 AM~14393454
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 6 2009, 06:54 PM~14396665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 6 2009, 11:34 PM~14399662
> *
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 7 2009, 05:49 PM~14406606
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jul 8 2009, 09:52 AM~14411580
> *:wave:
> *


*Once Again, T T T * 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

STAYING ON TOP!


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jul 9 2009, 08:15 AM~14421912
> *STAYING ON TOP!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 8 2009, 02:37 PM~14414338
> *Once Again, T T T
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jul 9 2009, 08:40 AM~14422609
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ttt!


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jul 11 2009, 03:06 PM~14444763
> *uffin:
> *


TTT!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ttt!


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*T T T*_


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO HAVE CASH PRIZES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Jul 22 2009, 11:15 AM~14549656
> *T  T    T
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 22 2009, 02:42 PM~14551832
> *ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO HAVE CASH PRIZES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS
> *


 no,not this year  next years show we will :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 29 2009, 03:38 PM~14618741
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:420:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Aug 1 2009, 10:23 AM~14646253
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:420:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice flyer............


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:420:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 10 2009, 04:23 PM~14727493
> *  nice flyer............
> *


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 11 2009, 06:52 PM~14741072
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Aug 12 2009, 01:58 PM~14748580
> *:wave:
> *


  TTT :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 12 2009, 02:44 PM~14749031
> * TTT :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


whats mark :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 12 2009, 02:44 PM~14749031
> * TTT :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MARK :biggrin: SORRY ABOUT THE FIRST ONE LEFT OUT THE "UP"


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Aug 12 2009, 07:31 PM~14751398
> *WHATS UP MARK :biggrin: SORRY ABOUT THE FIRST ONE LEFT OUT THE "UP"
> *


Nothing much George. Add us to your list Traffic will be there  :wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 12 2009, 06:38 PM~14751460
> *Nothing much George. Add us to your list Traffic will be there   :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 12 2009, 07:38 PM~14751460
> *Nothing much George. Add us to your list Traffic will be there   :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Aug 15 2009, 04:12 PM~14779104
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


See you there George


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 15 2009, 05:05 PM~14779847
> *See you there George
> *


 :0


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT!!!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Aug 17 2009, 09:06 PM~14800309
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: TTT!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 15 2009, 06:05 PM~14779847
> *See you there George
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:cheesy: TTT!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## dayyummCYNTHIA (Aug 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: will check in for location.. hopefully it'll be soon.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dayyummCYNTHIA_@Aug 19 2009, 01:07 PM~14818556
> *:thumbsup:  will check in for location.. hopefully it'll be soon.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Aug 19 2009, 12:23 PM~14818094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## SOME1RO65 (Mar 14, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 25 2009, 08:46 PM~14300221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Aug 25 2009, 03:05 PM~14878336
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Aug 24 2009, 10:14 AM~14863478
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 26 2009, 02:34 PM~14889022
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## khwts (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## khwts (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:420:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 28 2009, 11:32 AM~14910834
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

let me ask a dumb question...what counties/cities does RO South County represent ...


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 29 2009, 12:51 PM~14920161
> *let me ask a dumb question...what counties/cities does RO South County represent ...
> *


WE REPRESNT FROM I.E. TO O.C.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Aug 29 2009, 03:11 PM~14920909
> *WE REPRESNT FROM I.E. TO O.C.
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 30 2009, 01:35 AM~14924960
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Aug 29 2009, 03:11 PM~14920909
> *WE REPRESNT FROM I.E. TO O.C.
> *


:yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Aug 30 2009, 09:48 PM~14931455
> *
> *


ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 30 2009, 11:28 PM~14932409
> *ttt :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


2 MORE WEEKS... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 30 2009, 11:28 PM~14932409
> *ttt :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 31 2009, 06:41 PM~14940823
> *classic style will be there.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Aug 31 2009, 07:57 PM~14941896
> *
> *


see u bROthers in a few days 4 ur car show


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 31 2009, 11:00 PM~14944320
> *2 MORE WEEKS... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 1 2009, 08:03 AM~14946163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

*T T T :biggrin: *


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Sep 2 2009, 07:54 AM~14957596
> *T T T  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

: dukes wil be there :biggrin: for an other good show


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 1 2009, 05:58 AM~14945447
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Sep 4 2009, 06:15 PM~14984371
> *: dukes wil be there :biggrin:  for an other good show
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Rollerz Only South county

IE to the OC....(now i know) :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 1 2009, 08:03 AM~14946163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Sep 6 2009, 08:45 PM~14999678
> *Rollerz Only South county
> 
> IE to the OC....(now i know) :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Sep 8 2009, 10:33 AM~15014076
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Sup TRAFFIC :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2009, 10:35 AM~15014089
> *
> *


Sup David


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 8 2009, 11:49 AM~15014834
> *Sup TRAFFIC  :wave:
> *


SUP SERGIO?? MAKE ROOM FOR ALL THE *TRAFFIC* THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 8 2009, 03:09 PM~15016988
> *SUP SERGIO?? MAKE ROOM FOR ALL THE TRAFFIC THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


Sup Memo :wave: oh you know we will , we got a nice spot for the show this sunday , also gona have a taco guy :biggrin: it should be a *GREAT* day for a car show


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 8 2009, 06:16 PM~15018933
> *Sup Memo  :wave:  oh you know we will , we got a nice spot for the show this sunday , also gona have a taco guy  :biggrin:  it should be a GREAT day for a car show
> *


      :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Where there :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 8 2009, 08:24 PM~15020838
> *Where there :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 1 2009, 09:03 AM~14946163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

HERES A FEW PICS FROM LEMOORE SHOW THIS PAST SUNDAY.........


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 9 2009, 03:22 AM~15023918
> *HERES A FEW PICS FROM LEMOORE SHOW THIS PAST SUNDAY.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

TTT for IE Shows :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE IS HAVING A CRUISE NITE AT LAMPOST PIZZA IN CORONA FROM 4-9


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 9 2009, 08:42 PM~15033309
> *CLASSIC STYLE IS HAVING A CRUISE NITE AT LAMPOST PIZZA IN CORONA FROM 4-9
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Sep 10 2009, 08:13 AM~15037086
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Sep 9 2009, 10:53 AM~15026727
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


   SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY :wave:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 10 2009, 09:13 PM~15045748
> *  SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOLD COAST RYDER_@Sep 10 2009, 11:16 PM~15047377
> *uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

the remaining vegas chapter will be there sunday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 10 2009, 09:13 PM~15045748
> *  SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY :wave:
> *


HAVE FUN BROTHERS,ROLLERZ,TRAFFIC AND ALL CAR CLUBS ,AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ATTEND,FROM TRINO ,WISH I COULD BE THERE SEE U IN VEGAS


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 11 2009, 11:06 PM~15057951
> *HAVE FUN BROTHERS,ROLLERZ,TRAFFIC AND ALL CAR CLUBS ,AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ATTEND,FROM TRINO ,WISH I COULD BE THERE SEE U IN VEGAS
> *


RIGHT ON TRINO, HAVE A SAFE DRIVE DOWN TO VEGAS IN OCTOBER...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 11 2009, 11:32 AM~15051213
> *TTT
> *


Sup , hope you can make it out to take some *BAD ASS* pics of the show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 11 2009, 11:42 AM~15051291
> *the remaining vegas chapter will be there sunday!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 11 2009, 11:06 PM~15057951
> *HAVE FUN BROTHERS,ROLLERZ,TRAFFIC AND ALL CAR CLUBS ,AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ATTEND,FROM TRINO ,WISH I COULD BE THERE SEE U IN VEGAS
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 12 2009, 03:42 AM~15058541
> *Sup , hope you can make it out to take some BAD ASS pics of the show
> *


sup homeboy, i will try to make it tomorrow :biggrin: 

is this the same show that was in Fullerton at the bowling place parking lot?


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop oct 18th n sacramento at hi low hydr go 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 12 2009, 11:16 AM~15060121
> *sup homeboy, i will try to make it tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> is this the same show that was in Fullerton at the bowling place parking lot?
> *


yep :yes:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

SEE EVERYBODY TOMARROW. I WILL BE THERE AT 5:30 AM TO GET IN ALL THE EARLY PEOPLE...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

LEAVING MY PAD NOW, ROLLING SOLO.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

ANY PICS?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS ALOT ROLLERZ ONLY TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 13 2009, 07:07 AM~15065311
> *LEAVING MY PAD NOW, ROLLING SOLO.
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 13 2009, 08:23 PM~15070582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GOOD LOOKING OUT MARK :biggrin: 
IT WAS NICE SEEING ALL THAT TRAFFIC TODAY!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 13 2009, 08:36 PM~15070751
> *:0  GOOD LOOKING OUT MARK  :biggrin:
> IT WAS NICE SEEING ALL THAT TRAFFIC TODAY!!
> *


Thanks Sal can't wait to see the Monte done. Have a good night brother. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 13 2009, 08:55 PM~15071012
> *Thanks Sal can't wait to see the Monte done. Have a good night brother.  :wave:
> *


THANKS MARK I CANT WAIT EITHER..HAVE A GOOD NIGHT TOO BRO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

I ONLY TOOK A FEW PICS..


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

MARK FROM TRAFFIC TOOK BEST OF SHOW..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

GOOD NIGHT PEEPS...THANKS AGAIN ROLLERZ FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW, WILL BE THERE FOR NEXT YEARS FOR SURE.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Trafficrider... :wave:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 13 2009, 10:04 PM~15072044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:look like you guys had a traffic jam


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pictures


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Rollerz Only we (MR. O.G - LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO SHOW - and my daughter) had Firme time. 
I hope you guys enjoyed the music we provided for your car show.
I posted some pictures my daughter took at the show on my web site check them out and thanks again...
http://www.djchentemrog.com/gallery.htm


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only South Couny,CA would like to THANK all the Car Clubs and Solo Riders that came out to our Show !!!! we hope that everybody had a GREAT time , we know we did   hope to see everybody next year for a BIGGER and BETTER SHOW * wanted to take more pic's , but my daughter camera went dead on me :angry: :angry: for those that took pic's of the show and posted them up , *We Thank You !!!!*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Perfect Sin_@Sep 14 2009, 04:07 PM~15079122
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great show guys! had lots of fun :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Sep 15 2009, 07:39 AM~15086018
> *Great show guys! had lots of fun :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR ALL U GUYS COMING OUT....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

SORRY COULDNT MAKE IT, MY BABY HAD TROUBLE BREATHING AND HAD TO RUSH HIM TO THE ICU  

...looks like it was a good turn out


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 17 2009, 05:46 AM~15106126
> *
> SORRY COULDNT MAKE IT, MY BABY HAD TROUBLE BREATHING AND HAD TO RUSH HIM TO THE ICU
> 
> ...


Sup Manny , hope you are doing *BETTER*


----------

